
Show HN: MunchDB – Display hygiene ratings on popular UK takeaway websites - robot_scream
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/munchdb-food-hygiene-rati/diocoabnonklkkkmhchegbfjmekfjfpm
======
robot_scream
Hi HN, me and my bf created this little project to help me improve my
programming skills. It was a great and fun way to learn about apis, spiders
and how to build an extension!

I wanted to share it to get some feedback and see how we can improve it to be
more useful.

There are a few out there already but we decided to make one that loaded
ratings a little faster by not firing off a request to the FSA api on every
page load. Their api is a bit slow and can cause massive delays when loading a
page with 50+ takeaways on it. So we created our own api to help improve
loading times.

